# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  التحكيم بين الزوجين في الشريعة و القانون

## شيخ هادي

التحكيم بين الزوجينفي الشريعة و القانونللمحامي الشيخ /عبد الهادي خمدن_هـــــذا الكـــــتاب_يتناول استقصاء للأمور ذات العلاقة بالتحكيم بين الزوجين و محاولة لوضعها في قوالب قانونية و تبويبها و تفصيلها بحيث يسهل تعامل المتعاملين في القانون معها  و لقد قمنا بتأليفه نظرا لما للتحكيم الاسري من اهمية كبرى       و بعدما استشعرنا ان هناك حاجة ملحة للقيام بخطوات في سبيل تأطيره باطر قانونية و اتخاذ ما يلزم لجعله اكثر فائدة و لكي تؤدي عملية التحكيم الاهداف المرجوة منها و لكي يكون بين يدي المتقاضين و وكلائهم  خلفية واسعة عنه       و ختاما .. لا تفوتنا الاشارة الى ان هذا الكتاب هو مزيج من القواعد الشرعية     و اخرى قانونية تم توليفها و طبخها باجتهاد شخصي علمي منًا و بالتالي فهي قابلة للنقاش و النقض و الابرام و الحذف و الاضافة ..و الله و لي التوفيق
 و اول- و كذلك آخر - دعوانا (أن الحمد لله رب العالمين ). المؤلف
*************************************************التحكيم بين الزوجين في الشريعة و الفقه القانوني**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*الآية الشريفة{ وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ شِقَاقَ بَيْنِهِمَا فَابْعَثُوا حَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَحَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا إنْ يُرِيدَا إصْلَاحًا يُوَفِّقْ اللَّهُ بَيْنَهُمَا } . صدق الله العظيم
1- ارادة الاصلاح المذكورة في الآية الشريفة هل المقصود منها الزوجان او الحكمان؟
ج- في الحقيقة ان المراد في الآية الشريفة هو الحكمين و ليس الزوجين فالضمير يعود للحكمين اما الزوجين فلا يشغل بالهما حل الخلاف و انما يكرس كل منهما فكره و جهده لكي يلحق اكبر ضرر ممكن بالزوج الاخر و يكسب المعركة و ينتصر عليه و لو بالانفصال عنه .
2-  و هل انتداب الحكم هو امر مناط بالمحكمة و الزوجين فقط او يكون ذلك للأهل 
ج- ابتعاث الحكمين يكون للمحكمة و للأهل بل و للمجتمع و ان كان الخطاب يتوجه بنحو خاص للمحكمة .
3- متى يتم ابتعاث الحكمين ؟
ج – ان مجرد الخشية و ظهور بوادر الشقاق بصورة جدية كاف لانتداب الحكمين و يتمثل ذلك في الشجار العنيف و الضرب المبرح و ارتفاع الاصوات بحيث تقتحم بيوت الجيران و طرد الزوجة من البيت و عدم الانفاق عليها بحيث تضطر للتسول مثلا او قيام احد الزوجين بأعمال مادية او قانونية من شانها الاضرار بالزوج الاخر كرفع دعوى جنائية من شانها ادخاله السجن او قيام احدهما ببيع او محاولة بيع احد الاملاك التي تعود اليه و لكنها مخصصة للمنفعة العائلية كالسيارة بحيث يتضرر الطرف الاخر من ذلك ضررا جديا و بصورة مباشرة و يكون البيع بقصد الاضرار بالآخر و ليس بسبب حاجة ملجئة .
4- ما هو الهدف او الاهداف من ابتعاث الحكمين؟
الهدف الرئيسي للحكمين هو التوفيق بين الزوجين بان يبحثا اسباب الشقاق و حصرها و البحث عن امكانية معالجتها و تقييم الحكمين لها و ارجاع كل سبب الى المتسبب فيه و تحميله مسئوليته فان تعذر ذلك ينتقلان الى شروط الطلاق *ان كان داخلا في صلاحياتهما* 
 و لكن لابتعاث الحكمين فوائد اخرى غير ما ذكرناه فتقرير الحكمين يقدم للقاضي صورة تكاد تكون واضحة عن المشكلة بين الزوجين و تعطيه فكرة اكثر جلاء عن مزاجهما و سلوكهما و مقدار ملاءة كل منهما المالية و هو الامر الذي يسهل عليه اتخاذ القرار في نزاعات متفرعة عن النزاع الاصلي او ذات علاقة به كالحضانة و النفقة و من هو احق و اصلح لضم الاولاد اليه و كذلك الحكم بنفقة المتعة  طبقا لقانون الأحوال الشخصية السني في حال ظهر من التقرير ان الخطأ الكامل هو من جانب الزوج .
5- ما هي الوظيفة الاساسية للحكم؟
ج وظيفة الحكم الاساسية هي السعي لإصلاح العلاقة الزوجية و ان لا يدخر جهدا من اجل ذلك و ان يبحث عن مكامن التأثير في الزوجين من اجل اقناعهما بالتنازل لبعضهما و التوافق من اجل استمرار الحياة الزوجية و لكن  عليه الحذر من المؤثرات التي لها تأثير نفسي و وقتي و لا تقدم حلولا للمشاكل الجدية ويجب عليه ان يكون صادقا مع الطرفين فلا يقول لاحدهما كلاما يتنافى مع ما يقوله للآخر و لا يغرر بأحدهما او كلاهما أو يمارس الخداع في مهمته و لا الكلمات التي ليست لها دلالة واضحة   و محددة  وان يعمل مع الحكم الاخر على بناء و تشييد  اُسس واضحة و متينة و سليمة لكي يتابع الزوجين حياتهما الزوجية وفقا لها  و ان يقوم بعمل توافقات بينهما مسترشدا بقوله تعالى :Frown:  هن لباس لكم و انتم لباس لهن )– و قوله جل اسمه  (و جعل بينكما مودة و رحمة ) بمعنى ان الحياة الزوجية تقوم في معظمها على التعاون و التسامح و المحبة  و الرعاية و حسن العشرة و حسن الظن و التجاوز عن الاخطاء و نسيان أو تناسي غلط كل منهما تجاه الاخر و ان يتجنب ما أمكن  اللجوء للإشارة للواجبات و الحقوق الزوجية لان الالتزام بها بدقة و بحرفية يعقد الامور و يفشل عملية الاصلاح  بل  و حتى لو اضطر اليهما فليعبر عنها باحتياجات و ضرورات و ليس بواجبات كما ان من شان اللجوء اليها و بالتعبيرات الفنية الدقيقة ان يجعل الحياة الزوجية جافة بلا لمسات و مشاعر و تتحول – لو استمرت- كمثل عقد العمل و العلاقة التجارية او الانتفاعية بين طرفين كالملذة الجنسية و المضاجعة لقاء الملبس و النفقة و هذا غير مرغوب شرعا .
6- الوظيفة الثانوية للحكم ؟
ج- في حال اخفقت المحاولات لإصلاح ذات البين ينتقل البحث في امكانية تسوية من شانها انفصال الزوجين بهدوء و دون مشاكل و يتم بمقتضى هذه التسوية ترتيب موضوع حضانة الاولاد و الزيارة و النفقة و ادارة شئونهم الولائية و تقسيم الاملاك المشتركة و ترتيب شئون المسكن للأولاد و غير ذلك . 
7- هل للحكم الانتقال للوظيفة الثانوية من تلقاء نفسة ؟
ج – ليس للحكم ذلك مالم تكون المأمورية شاملة لذلك و لا يكفي لذلك اتفاق الحكمين على ذلك.
8- هل ان قرار الحكمين بالانفصال ملزم ؟
ج – لا يكون ملزما الا اذا امضته المحكمة او ان الزوجين قد فوضا الحكمين لهذه الامكانية مسبقا.
9- الحكمين و شرط النتيجة للتطليق؟
ج- اذا كان الحكمان مبتعثان من قبل المحكمة فان مهمتهما تنتهي بتقديم التقرير لها مع امكانية مناقشتهما من قبل المحكمة او من قبل الخصوم امامها اما اذا كان الحكمان مفوضان من قبل الاهل فلا يزيد حالهما عن ما سبق مع الحق لهما بتقديم التوصيات و اما ان كان مبتعثان من قبل الزوجين فيكون تقريرهما مشخصا للمسئولية عن الاخطاء و اقتراح الحلول و لو بالطلاق و اما اذا كان الحكمان مفوضان للتطليق فنحن بصدد فرضين اولهما الحق في الزام الزوجين بالتطليق و هناك متى اتفق الحكمان عليه لزم الزوجين و انه يجب عليهما ايقاعهبمجرد انتهاء الحكمين اليه فيجب التطليق على من بيده العصمة مع لزوم تسهيل الطرف الاخر له لتنفيذ هذه المهمة  كالتنازل عن مؤخر الصداق او بعضه و ثانيهما ان يقبل الحكمان التحكيم بشرط ان يكونا مفوضين بالتطليق وهنا يتحقق ما يسمى بشرط النتيجة فمتى قام الحكمان بالتحكيم فانهما اصبحا وكليين في التطليق ايضا و تلقائيا ,فوكالتهما بالتطليق و قيامهما بالتحكيم امتزجا و صار شيئا واحدا و كذلك الحال لو كان احد الحكمين هو المفوض بالتطليق غير انه يشترط في هذه الحالة-حالة شرط النتيجة- موافقة الزوج على هذا التفويض او من بيده عقدة النكاح كما في بعض الفقه الذي يجيز ان تكون العصمة بيد الزوجة .
10-ما هي الصفة القانونية للحكم؟
ج - الحكم يصنف قانونيا بانه مكلف بأداء خدمة عامة ان كان تنصيبه من قبل المحكمة و ان كان مختار من قبل الزوجين  فلا يحمل هذه الصفة و لكن لو قبلا به بوصفه قاضي صلح فانه بالرغم من نفاذ حكمه لكنه لا يحمل صفة الموظف العام و لا المكلف بخدمة عامة الا اذا كان معتمدا من جهة رسمية بانه حكم  كما يعتمد المأذونين لعقود الزواج او الخبراء المحاسبيين او المهندسين و ما ذلك الا لأنه لكي يكتسب الشخص صفة الموظف العام يجب ان يكون موظف لدى الدولة و لكي يكون مكلف بأداء خدمة عامة يتحتم ان يكون منصوبا من قبل جهة رسمية لها الحق في تنصيبه او يكون القانون قد منحه هذه الصفة  وحيث ان القانون البحريني لم يتناول هذا الموضوع فلا يعتبر الحكم الغير منصوب من المحكمة مكلف بأداء خدمة عامة و بناء على ما قررناه  فانه يحاسب على اخطائه و تقصيره و تجاوزاته بل و جرائمه المتعلقة بعمله كحكم محاسبة الشخص العادي غير المتصف باي من وصفي الموظف العام او المكلف بأداء خدمة عامة و كذلك  عندما يتم الاعتداء عليه  اثناء عمله كحكم او بسبب عمله كحكم و ربما ايضا بمناسبة عمله كحكم  فان محاسبة المعتدين عليه  تتم حسب الصفة التي تم خلعها عليه كموظف عام او كمكلف بأداء خدمة عامة  او نزعها منه فالمدار يدور معها وجودا  او انتفاء  تطبيقا موسعا لفكرة ( من لا حد له لا حد عليه ) 
*فجميع الجرائم التي قد يرتكبها الحكم او ترتكب في حقه تتبع الصفة ان وجدت و تنتفي ان انتفت*
11- ما هي صفات الحكم و مؤهلاته
*1-ان ارادة الاصلاح المشار اليها في الآية الشريفة منوطة بالحكمين مما يبرز اهمية الدور الحيادي للحكمين فهما حكمين (بمثابة قاضيين في بعض الوجوه )و ليسا خصمين و لا محاميين*
*2-الحكم في الدعوى الشرعية هو بمثابة الخبير في الدعوى المدنية و  يفترض ان يجري عليه ما يجري عليه من احكام بصورة عامة* 
*و من ثم* و امام هذه المهمة الخطيرة التي قد يتوقف عليها استمرار اسرة و نماءها   او انهيارها و اختفاءها كوحدة واحدة متماسكة  و حيث ان المجتمع ينحل الى وحدات صغيرة هي الاسر  و كلما كانت تلك الوحدات سليمة متماسكة كان المجتمع بأسره منتجا و سليما و قويا 
*لذلك* فلا بد من توافر مؤهلات معرفية او علمية او اكاديمية و مواصفات شخصية للحكم من اجل ان يكون مؤهلا و جديرا بتولي هذه المهمة الصعبة التي تحتاج الى صبر و نباهة و قدرة على حسن التصرف و مقدرة على الاحتمال و كل ذلك وصولا الى نهاية سعيدة للمشكلة الزوجية او حل منصف و مقبول و غير مهزوز لها و لو بالطلاق وفق شروط او بنود تتضمنها تسوية يعدها الحكمان و لو بإشراف و رعاية المحكمة او الاهل او المجتمع . 
و سوف نحاول استقصاء الشروط الواجب او المستحسن توافرها في الحكم وهي كما يلي :
ليست له مصلحة مع احد الزوجين
 و المقصود بذلك ان لا تكون له مصلحة مع احد الزوجين ضد الاخر اما المصلحة المنبتة الصلة و التي لا تؤثر على عمله كحكم فلا بأس بها كما لو كان شريك الزوج في تجارته او متقبل لعمل يقوم به لصالح الزوجة و لكن كل ذلك مشروط بان لا يكون هناك خوف من انه إذا لم يكن تقريره موافق لهوى الزوج او الزوجة فان مصلحته سوف تتضرر .
محايدا = مبدأ الحيادية
المقصود بالحياد هو المعنى الفني الدقيق و هو الذي يعني ان يتعامل مع الوقائع و الحجج بواقعية و تجرد ومن دون ان يؤثر على قراره قربه او محبته الاكثر من احد الزوجين بمعنى ان ينظر للواقعة بما هي هي بحد ذاتها و يقيم مدى خطئها او صوابيتها دون ان يضع في الاعتبار شخصية من صدرت منه او وجهت اليه و لا مدى قربه منه و تعاطفه معه و لكن  يتوجب عليه –أيضا- ملاحظة الشأنية و النوعية بالنسبة للزوجيين  و عدم تجاهلها او اغفالها فشان احد الزوجين أو كلاهما ملحوظ فيما قد يعتبر اساءة فما هو اساءة عند قوم ليس كذلك عند آخرين .
الحكم و الحياد الايجابي
ظهرت فكرة الحياد الايجابي لكسر الجمود و السلبية في عمل القاضي حيث انه كان سابقا يكتفي بسماع ما يدلي به الخصوم و شهودهم ثم يفصل وفقا لمآل اقوالهم و حجهم  و نظرا لان اغلب المتقاضين بسطاء و عوام فقد كانوا يسيرون بالدعوى في المسارات الخاطئة و يعقدون الامور و يغفلون عن الوقائع المنتجة في الدعوى كما يتم استغلال فقر بعض الخصوم من قبل  أغنياهم و  السذج منهم من قبل  ذوي الفكر الثاقب  و البليد من قبل النبيه فكان لا بد من ايجاد آلية لعمل التوزان بين الخصوم ليكون تمثليهم امام القضاء متساويا فكانت هذه الفكرة و هي فكرة الحياد الايجابي و لذلك حاول بعض الفقهاء بالتفريق بين التنبيه و التوجيه فسمح بالأول ومنع الثاني  و لعل اسهل شرح للأول هو ان التنبيه هو قولبة قول الخصم في قالب قانوني و تكيفه وفقا له و تأطيره في الاطار الشرعي بينما المصطلح الثاني يعني  لفت نظر الخصم الى اوجه دفاع و اوجه صد للادعاء هو لا يعلمها واو غافل عنها  .. و ما ذكرنا هنا عن هذه الفكرة مع القاضي تكاد تكون نفسها مع الحكم مع تغيير ما يلزم تغييره .
قريبا 
شرط القرابة مطلوب على نحو الاولوية و ليس على نحو الانحصار وذلك في حالة  انعدام  الحكم المناسب من الاقارب  و عند التزاحم بين القريب و الاقرب فالمعول عليه هو بالأصلح و ليس بالأقرب لان الآية لم تحصر الحكم في درجة معينة من القرابة و لم ترتب القرابة ترتيبا طوليا بحيث يتحتم مراعاة الاقرب فالأقرب و يستوحى ان السبب في اشتراط القرابة هو ان القريب هو مظنة الاخلاص و الحرص على مصلحة قريبه و الحرص كذلك على حفظ اسراره و عدم فضحها و الستر على ما قد يطلع عليه من عوراتهم و خصوصياتهم كما ان الانسان بطبعه يكون اكثر ميلا للحديث حول شئونه الشخصية مع الاقرب دون الاباعد  ذلك ان القريب يكون عادة شفيقا بقريبه و يتمنى له السعادة و الاستمرار الحسن في حياته الزوجية و من ثم فانه يبذل قصارى جهده و بإخلاص و تفان لتحقيق هذه الغاية و لكي لا ينجرف ذلك القريب الى قريبه فان الحكم الاخر و الذي هو قريب الزوج الاخر يمثل قيدا و فرملة  فكل حكم يحد من انجرافه الحكم الاخر و هاهنا يجب ملاحظة امر مهم بل بالغ الاهمية و هو ان الحكم وظيفته الاولى هي الاصلاح بين الزوجين و عليه ان يدفع بهذا الاتجاه و بشدة و ليس هو محام عن من هو حكم من قبله و الحكم ليس و كيلا لاحد الزوجين  بل اما مفوضا من قبله لكي يمحص الخلاف بتمعن و حكمة او مفوضا من قبل المحكمة كما ان الحكمين ليس من وظيفتهما الشجار و الاختلاف بالنيابة عن الزوجين ,
حكيما
 الحكمة هي صفة عظيمة وقل من يبلغ منها مبلغا عظيما و هي خير ما يمن به الله على عباده فقد قال تعالى (يؤتي الحكمة من يشاء و من يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا و ما يتذكر الا اولوا الالباب )
 والحكمة هي صفة و حالة نفسانية تعرف  في الشخص و تستخلص من بعض المظاهر  و كلما زادت تلك المظاهر و زادت درجتها في الشخص فانه بقدر ذلك يكون اكثر حكمة و حنكة .
 و من تلك المظاهر التي تنبئ عن الحكمة ان يكون متزنا كتوما حاذقا لمًاحا مؤثرا محترما حسن السيرة نبيها فيلتفت للإشارات الضعيفة و العابرة التي قد تفيد بوجود مشكلة حقيقة غير ما يصرح به الطرفان و ان يكون لمًاحا فيُشعر الطرفين بما يريد دون ان يقوله لكي لا يحسب عليه او لكي لا ينجر الى نقاش ليس من صلب الموضوع مما يسهل مهمته في الاصلاح في كثير من الاحيان .كما يفترض ان تكون لديه القدرة على مسك و ادارة الحوار ببراعة و سلاسة فلا يكون مجرد متلقي و جهة لتنفيس الغل و القهر من احد الزوجين ضد الاخر و لا يكون  نقالا لكل كلمة او اتهام يسمعه من احدهما ضد الاخر بل ينقل او يناقش ماله علاقة بالشقاق و ما يفيد الاصلاح و ما عدا ذلك يحاول حله مع ذي الشأن مباشرة ليس كعملية تحكيم و انما كعملية نصح و ارشاد .
صبورا
ذلك ان  هذه المهمة تحتاج الى استماع و اصغاء و انتباه و نباهة  و لا بد من سماع كافة ما يدلي به الطرفان حتى و ان كان منبت الصلة بموضوع الشقاق لكيلا لا يتحسس المتكلم و يحجم عن التعاون مع الحكم  و كذلك فان البحث عن الحلول و بدائلها و مناقشتها مع الزوجين و محاولة التوفيق بينهما على نقاط تكون وسطا بين مطالبهما المتعارضة تتطلب سعة بال و صبرا و قوة احتمال كبيرين .

----------


## شيخ هادي

12-ما هو العمر المناسب للحكم؟
ج - يفترض في الحكم ان يكون متوسط السن لا بالصغير المرفوض و لا بالكبير المهيوب لكي ينفتح عليه الخصمان فليس مناسبا في العادة الحكم بسن العشرين فهو لم يستحكم عقله و رشده و لا بسن الثمانين فهو  في العادة ضعيف الاستيعاب حاد المزاج  ذو مفاهيم مغايرة لمفاهيم الزوجين فينبغي ان يكون الحكم  غير منفصل عن الفئة العمرية او الجيل الذي ينتمي اليه الزوجان قادرا على ادراك و فهم  نوعية المشكلة فقد تكون المشكلة بسبب استخدام الانترنت او عمل ذا طبيعة خاصة  فقد يكون الحكم غير مستوعب لماهية ما يختلف عليه الزوجان خصوصا اذا كان من جيل اخر ذو ثقافة مغايرة منبتة الصلة مع ثقافة و جيل الزوجين و افضل ما يكون عمر الحكم ما بين 35و 60 سنة .
12-هل للقاضي سلطة في اجبار الحكم على القيام بالعمل او بمتابعة العمل
ج - في حال تم اعتماد شخص او اشخاص كمحكمين او حكام من اجل التوفيق بين الازواج او ترتيب انفصالهم بهدوء و بأكبر قدر ممكن من الاتفاق فان الذي نميل اليه هو وجوب قبولهم التحكيم بين الازواج كيفما و اينما و حيثما كانوا بمعنى ليس لهم الحق في رفض التحكيم بينهم من دون عذر مقبول  حيث يعتبر استخراج رخصة التحكيم  و التلبس بهذه الوظيفة بمثابة ايجاب  على غرار من يفتح دكانا  او حلاقا او مطعما  و يكون من قبيل العذر المقبول  المانع الادبي  او الخشية من بطش احد الطرفين او تضمن الخلاف بين الزوجين لجوانب لا يحسن الحكم التعامل معها او تستعصي عليه .
هذا من جانب و لكن من جانب آخر فقد يبدأ الحكم العمل و ينجز بعض مراحله ثم يبدوا له التخلي عنه فان للقاضي متى قدر ان المصلحة تقتضي اكمال العمل الذي بداه الحكم فله اجباره طالما كان تخليه بلا سبب معقول او مقبول و هاهنا نقطة مهمة على المحكمة مراعاتها و هي محتملة الحدوث جدا و هي حالة ما اذا تحول الحكم الى خصم كان اصطدم بأحد الخصمين  او تجاوز في اداء عمله بحيث بات واضحا انه لا يقوم بعمله بحيث ما تقتضيه وظيفة الحكم و انما تحول للدفاع عن وجهة نظر احد الطرفين و انحاز لها  ففي هذه الحالة يتوجب عزله و استبداله و لكن بقرار مسبب لكيلا تضطرب الامور و لكي يحسن ضبطها  .
على صلة بما تقدم ذكره فقد يرفع الحكمان تقريرهما للمحكمة  فترى المحكمة ان التقرير لم يسلط الضوء على بعض النقاط المهمة كما ينبغي و لم يتناولها بالتمحيص بالقدر اللازم او انه اغفل بعض النقاط التي ظهرت او اثيرت و لم يبحثها  او ارتأت المحكمة لدى مقاربتها و مقارنتها بين التقرير و بين اوراق الدعوى  ان هناك ما يستوجب بحثه و تمحيصه فإن لها ان تعيد المأمورية للحكمين و تكلفهما ببحث تلك النقاط و المسائل  اما اذا اكتنف بعض اجزاء التقرير غموض  فان ذلك لا يستوجب اعادة المأمورية للحكمين و انما تستدعيهما منفردين او مجتمعين – بحسب ما تراه- لاستيضاح المسائل و النقاط الغامضة التي وردت بالتقرير .   
13-كيف يتم اختيار الحكم و هل للزوجين الطعن في الحكم بعد القبول به؟
ج - الاصل في اختيار الحكم ان يكون للزوجين بحيث كل زوج يختار الحكم الذي يعجبه و لكن ذلك مشروط بموافقة المحكمة للتأكد من صلاحيته للمهمة  و متى تم اختار الحكم و اعتمدته المحكمة فليس لمن اختاره العدول عنه و طلب استبداله الا اذا اثبت للمحكمة  عدم صلاحيته  و كذلك الحال لو كان انتداب الحكم قد صار بانتداب من قبل المحكمة من دون ترشيح من الزوج او الزوجة فان لهما حق الاعتراض قبل ان تعتمده المحكمة و لهما اقتراح شخصية او شخصيات اخرى فاذا لم يرشحا شخصيات اخرى او رشحا و لكن المحكمة لم تقبل بها و لم يطعنا على الحكم بعدم الصلاحية او طعنا و لكن لم يثبتا بحيث ان المحكمة قد بقت على ثقتها و اطمئنانها لصلاحية الحكم فانه باق في المهمة التي انتدب لأجلها حتى يتم اثبات عدم الصلاحية و لكن هذا غير مستحسن لان المطلوب في الموضوع هو حكم مقبول لكي يتعاون معه طرفي الخصومة .
و غير بعيد عن هذه النقطة قد تثار مسالة حق الزوج في الاعتراض على الحكم الذي يختاره الزوج الاخر فانه كما سلف القول ما لم يثبت عدم صلاحيته فلا يلتفت لاعتراضه غير انه لو اثبت عدم صلاحيته فليس له هو ان يرشح بديلا عنه و انما للزوج الاخر الذي اختار الحكم المعزول و لكن  ايضا نقول ان من المستحسن ان يكون الحكم مقبولا  و محترما من طرفي الخصومة لضمان اكبر فرصة ممكنة لنجاح.
14- هل يجوز ان يكون الحكم غير قريب لأي من الزوجين؟
ج - نعم و لكن عند عدم توافر الحكم القريب فاذا فقد الحكم من الاهل فالجيران فان فقد فمن عدول المؤمنين و يقصد بالفقدان المعنى الاعم فيشمل الفقدان الحقيقي او  الحكمي كما لو لم يوجد من يصلح لذلك .
15-  و لعل السؤال المهم الاخر هو هل يجوز ان يكون الحكمين كلاهما من اهل احد الزوجين فقط 
و الجواب هو لا  بالطبع و لكن ربما يجوز بصورة استثنائية بشرطين  وهما الجزم بالحيادية و النزاهة و فهيما و عدم وجود حكم في اهل الزوج الاخر و لا من عدول المؤمنين بحيث  ينحصر وجود المؤهلين للتحكيم في اهل احد الزوجين .
16- الدليل على جواز ان يكون الحكم من غير اهل الزوجين 
1- عدم الاخلال بالنظم العام  حيث ان توافر الحكمين الجامعين للشرائط ليس مضمونا بل نادر الوجود و رعاية لهذه المصلحة و لعدم الاخلال بالنظم المنهي عن الاخلال به .
 2- اقرب المجازات للحقيقة –  القاعدة هي انه كلما تعذرت الحقيقة يؤخذ بأقرب المجازات اليها و لا شك ان عند تعذر الاهل فان الجيران و اعضاء المجتمع القريبين هم اقرب او يكون الاقرب هو الاكثر جمعا لحقيقة الحكم و نعني بذلك الاكثر اشتمالا على شروط الحكم .
3- عدول المؤمنين –  في الامور الحسبية و عندما يتعذر وجود صاحب الحق كالولي او القاضي يؤول الامر الى عدول المؤمنين و هذا منها .
17- اجرة الحكم
ان الحكم يقوم بعمل متعب و مرهق و يستنزف طاقته و وقته و قد يكلفه ايضا مواصلات و اتصالات و يعمل فكره و جهده في بحث المشاكل من اجل تحقيق غاية نبيلة و من ثم فان عمله محترم و كل عمل محترم فان له قيمة و اجرة شرعا و بالتالي فمن حق الحكم ان يتقاضى مقابلا لعمله سواء كان ذلك من مالية الدولة وفق نظام تقرره او باتفاق مع الخصوم مسبقا او مع متعهد بذلك او تلزم المحكمة الخصمين او احدهما بإيداع ( امانة للحكم ) يلزم بها خاسر الدعوى بعد ذلك او من ترى المحكمة وجوب ان يتحمل نفقات الدعوى او بعضها او التنصيف في النفقات بين الخصمين او المفاضلة بينهما في تحميل النفقات .

----------


## شيخ هادي

18- حصانة الحكم
الحكم مثل أي جهة  اخرى يقرر لها القانون استثناءات خاصة كالمحامي و الطبيب و المتقاضي  حيث ان ممارسة هؤلاء لعملهم او لدورهم يقتضي  الدخول في خصوصيات الاخرين او لمس ما لا يجوز لمسه او حيازة ما لا يجوز حيازته او قول ما لا يجوز قوله و ازاء كل ذلك  يتمتعون (و كذلك الحكم )بالحصانة ضد الاجراءات و العقوبات الجنائية متى كان ذلك مما يقتضيه ممارسة عملهم و بدون تعسف و لولاه لما امكن السير بالعمل بنحو جيد.
19- تحليف الحكم
لا يكاد يخرج الحكم عن احد المقاربات الثلاث بتقريبه من وظيفة القاضي او وظيفة الخبير او الشاهد و جميع هؤلاء يحلفون بان يقولوا الصدق و يعملوا بالحق و الانصاف  و من ثم فنحن نرى انه في اطار تنظيمي تحليف الحكم  من اجل الإستيثاق و ان كان الحلف بحسب الاصل لا يجب لا على القاضي و لا الشاهد و لا الخبير ما عدا يمين القيم .
20- الاخلال بواجبات الحكم تحت طائلة القانون الجنائي/ تحت طائلة القانون المدني / تحت طائلة القانون الشرعي
يمارس الحكم عمله تحت طائلة العقاب الجنائي لو مارس غشا او تزويرا للحقائق و تحت طائلة الحكم عليه بالتعويض لو تصرف على خلاف ما تقتضيه وظيفته فتسبب بضرر غير مشروع لاحد الخصمين او لغيرها كما لو حرف الحقائق او افشى الاسرار  او تسبب بتطليق الزوجة او بالحكم لها بنفقات و كان ذلك على خلاف الحقيقة و الواقع و في حال ممارسة عمله بنحو مخل بالعدالة او النزاهة بل و حتى المروة فان القضاء الشرعي قد يسحب منه الاهلية لممارسة العمل كحكم شرعي..بينما الترخيص وسحبه هو مسألة إدارية محضه و القرار تتخذه جهة الادارة مسترشدة براي القضاء الشرعي .
21- الاساس القانوني لمعاقبة الحكم
ليس هناك من قواعد خاصة لمعاقبة الحكم عند الاخلال بواجباته فيخضع في ذلك لقواعد القانون كل بحسبه فما كان جناية كالتزوير و الرشوة فيخضع لقانون العقوبات و ما كان عملا غير مشروع سبب ضررا لاحد الزوجين او لغيرهما فيخضع للقانون المدني و مالم يكنلا هذا و لا ذاك و لكن يفقد الحكم صفة العدالة و الاهلية الشرعية فيخضع للمحاكم الشرعية  لإصدار حكم بعدم صلاحية للشهادة او للتحكيم او الامور ذات الصفة الشرعية المحضة و ما كان متعلقا بأصول وظيفته و القيام بمهنته  فيتعين محاسبته ادريا او عن طريق مجلس تأديب متى  كان الحكم مبتعث من المحكمة او الحكم منتسب لنظام خاص للمحكمين الشرعيين
22- هل للحكم سلطات وما هو مصدرها؟
ليس للحكم أي سلطة و انما له صلاحيات يستمدها من التعاقد مع الزوجين او من تكليف المحكمة  و يمارس تلك الصلاحيات تحت اشرافها و لها سحب تلك الصلاحيات او الحد منها متى رأت منه تجاوزا لحدود المهمة الموكلة اليه  و للزوجين مخاطبة المحكمة حول ذلك متى رأوا منه ما يؤاخذ عليه .
23- هل انتداب الحكمين شرط لإعمال ولاية القاضي للتطليق الخلعي او غيره 
ما لم يكن وجه الضرر و سنده قويا واضحا جليا بحيث يكون من المؤكد عدم وجود مجال لاستمرار الزواج او كان سبب طلب التطليق هو ان احد الزوجية قد ارتكب افعالا شائنة من شانها المساس باعتبار و كرامة و سمعة الطرف الاخر او ابتلي بفضيحة مجلجلة  نرى ان ابتعاث الحكمين  هو شرط احترازي ينبغي القبول بوضعه كجزء من الية دعوى التطليق سواء اكان خلعيا او ولائيا كالتطليق للضرر.
24- هل يجوز ان يكون الحكم امراة؟
يبدوا للوهلة الاولى من ظاهر الآية الشريفة هو اشترط الذكورية في الحكم لكننا نميل الى انه ليس بشرط و ان اللفظة في الآية هي للصفة المجردة الحاكية عن الوظيفية التحكيمية سيما و ان راي الحكم بنحو عام غير ملزم للمحكمة و لا يتمتع بسلطة قضائية تنفيذية .
25- هل يصح الجمع بين صفة المحامي و الوكيل و الحكم 
 لا يجوز ذلك في دعوى واحد لذات الاطراف  بل لا يستحسن ان يكون وكيلا او محاميا لاحدهما بعد الفراغ من التحكيم في قضية لها ادنى علاقة بالدعوى التي مارس التحكيم فيها بينهما .
26- القانون الواجب التطبيق بشان الحكمين
 هو نفس القانون الذي يحكم نزاع الزوجين و ذلك فيما يتعلق بصفات و شروط الحكمين اما القانون الذي يحكم تجاوزات الحكمين فهو قانون دولة القاضي او قانون محل وقوع التجاوز لأنه يتبع القانون العام الذي يحكم سلطان الدولة التي تقع فيها المخالفة  الجزائية و كذلك العمل غير المشروع الذي يستوجب التعويض .
اما لو اختلف الحكمان من حيث الجنسية او اختلفت الزوجان فالمعول عليه لدى بحث اختيار الحكمين هو القانون الذي اختير للفصل في نزاعها الاصلي و لا يعفي تنازل الزوجان عن حقوقهما في الدعوى الجزائية  الحكم عن تجاوزاته الا اذا كانت مما يشترط فيه القانون الشكوى و يتيح للشاكي الحق في سحب شكواه و مع ذلك فلا اثر  لتنازل الشاكي متى كنت المخالفة تتعلق بالحق العام كالرشوة  او التزوير في المحرر الرسمي .
27 -كيف يتم ادارة جلسات التحكيم؟
ج - ان جلسات التحكيم لا تكون عشوائية  بل يجب تنظيمها  و تدوين ما يجري فيها و يجب على الحكم ان يكون نبيها لملاحظة أي نقطة تثار او حركة او ايماءة ذات دلالة فيجب تسجيلها و كذلك يجب ان يكون أمينا فلا يترك أي نقطة يطلب احد الطرفين تسجيلها بل يدونها حتى و ان رأى انها لا تستحق البحث و النقاش لكونها- برأيه – قليلة الاهمية او غير منتجة في الدعوى و لكن متى وجدها ذات اهمية فيتحتم عليه بحثها و مناقشتها مع الخصمين .
اولا- ما يجب مراعاته لدى عملية التحكيم و اعداد التقرير
1- نوعية الاسئلة و تدرجها و تضيقها لتتكرس اخيرا حول صلب المشكلة  .
2- و قياس مجال الافتراق و الاتفاق بين الزوجين و مقدار اهمية نقاط الخلاف او الاتفاق و معرفة ما يمكن تجاوزه منها و مقدار حجم المشكلة الجوهرية و من يتحمل مسئوليتها .
2- و نسبة خطأ كل من الزوجين و أي الاخطاء يستغرق غيره و مدى ما يتحمله من المسئولية .
3- اذا لم يعترض احد الزوجان او كلاهما على تقرير الحكم بعد الاطلاع عليه  و لا عند عرضه على المحكمة التي طلبته و انتدبت الحكمين لأجله  فليس لهما الاعتراض عليه بعد الفصل في الدعوى بل   و لا بعد ان يتم تجاوزه و البناء عليه و الانتقال الى مرحلة اخرى من مراحل الدعوى  و ذلك من الطعون الاجرائية التي لا تقبل الطعن بعد الدخول في الموضوع .
4- ليس لأي من الزوجيين الاعتراض على التقرير بعد ان تقره المحكمة مع سبق علمهما بمضمونه و ليس لهما ذلك لدى الاحتجاج به في محاكمة اخرى لاحقة اما لو كانت مقارنة للمحكمة الأولى و لم يتم اعتماد التقرير من قبل المحكمة التي طلبته فيمكنهما الاحتجاج بعدم نهائيته و ليس بعدم صوابيته حيث ان الطعن في صوابيته يكون امام ذات المحكمة التي طلبته .
5-  لا يجوز لأي من الحكمين التغيير  في تقريره بناء على رأي او طلب الخصوم او غيرهما  متى كانت هي النسخة الاخيرة المنقحة التي وضعها عن اقتناع و اما المسودة التي تضم مجرد الافكار حرصا لعدم ضياعها فلا تعتبر تقريرا و انما تجميع افكار فيجوز التصرف فيها .
6- لو بدا للحكم بعد الانتهاء من تقرير امور او افكار او ملاحظات جديدة يجوز له  وضعها اسفل التقرير او في ورقة لاحقة تضم للتقرير مع بيان السبب و التاريخ و لكن لا يتصرف في ذات التقرير فيقوم  بإتلافه ثم يعيده من جديد .
7- يجوز اللجوء للحكمين من غير طريق المحكمة و يكون الحكمان او الحكم الوحيد بمثابة *قاضي صلح* متى قبل الطرفان بحكمه و ان لم يقبلا و حددا رايه بالاستشارة و النصح لم يكن له الا ذاك و مع ذلك يصح تقديم ما انتهى اليه الحكم للمحكمة بوصفه دليلا مساندا في الدعوى و احد ادلتها التي تأخذ المحكمة بما شاءت منه و يجوز للمحكمة - في كافة الاحوال -استدعاء الحكم لمناقشته في التقرير  او لاستيضاح جوانبه .
8- لا ينبغي للحكم اثناء و لا بعد الانتهاء من التحكيم ان يترافع لصالح احد الزوجين ضد الاخر في أي نزاع يكون بسبب او بمناسبة او مترتب على النزاع الذي صار حكما فيه لأنه كان محلا للائتمان وموضع  سر و قد باح له الاطراف بما لديهم بوصفه محايدا و على سبيل الامانة فهو كمثل المحامي في هذه المسالة .
ثانيا - النقاط المهمة في التشخيص و العلاج و التي يتوجب على الحكم بحثها : 
يجب على الحكم ان يجيب على عدة اسئلة مهمة و هي هل هناك مشاكل جدية ؟او مشاكل عابرة و مناوشات روتينية  ؟و ماهي المشاكل الجدية بينهما ؟وهل هذه المشاكل الجدية هي سبب الشقاق؟ ام انها واجهة لمشاكل اخرى قد تكون اكبر و اعمق؟ و قد يتحرج الزوجان من ذكرها و يتجنبان الخوض فيها بل و الاشارة اليها و هل هناك فرصة حقيقة لإصلاح الحال بينهما ؟ ام ان وضعهما ميؤوس من اصلاحه ؟ و حتى على فرص إمكانية الاصلاح هل فرص الاستمرار بنحو جيد كبيرة ام انهما سيبقيان في حياة زوجية عاصفة ؟ و هل لديهما أولاد ام لا ؟و ما هو الاثر الذي سيصيب الاولاد بسبب الاستمرار او الانفصال على صعيد التربية و النفقة و الحالة النفسية و غيرها .
 و يتساءل ثم يجيب على تساءله - في حال لم يكن لديهما اولاد -هل انفصالهما اضمن ام المجازفة باستمرار الحياة الزوجية رغم العواصف و القواصف بحيث احتمال تجدد الشقاق يبقى قائما بصورة كبيرة و سيكون – بالنظر لطباع الزوجين و سائر ظروفهما -  اكبر و اعمق و اقسى آثارا و اضرارا؟ و لا سيما في رزقهما الله تعالى بأولاد اذ من المتنظر ان يكون الاولاد جزاء مهما من الصراع الدائر او المستمر و المتوقع ان يزداد استعارا و سيصبح الاولاد بعض اداوته .
المحادثات التمهيدية من الحكم
مثل السلام و الابتسامات و الحديث في امور عامة لكن ليست ذات شان مثل مدى حرارة الجو و قفز الاسعار و ازدحام السير و الحنين للماضي و مظاهر الطيبة و التعاون بين افراد الحي  .
الاستماع التمهيدي من الحكم
وهنا يتم اعطاء المجال للزوج او الزوجة للفضفضة و اخراج ما في النفس و يؤدي ذلك لإفراغ الغضب و تفريغ الشحنات  و يساعد على البوح بكل ما في النفس دون تحفظ او محاسبة و يقدم ذلك للحكم خلفية كبيرة و واضحة و غنية عن العلاقة بين الزوجين و مدى هدوءها او توترها و احاطة جيدة بكل او اغلب ما يتعلق بها.
الاسئلة التمهيدية من الحكم لكلا الزوجين على انفراد
مثل كم مضى على الزواج و هل كان بالطرق التقليدية ام عن معرفة و حب و كم مدة الخطوبة 
الاسئلة العامة من الحكم لكلا الزوجين على انفراد
مثل رأيه في الزوج الاخر   و مستوى التعليم و ماهي السلوكيات السلبية للطرف الاخر و هل هو بخيل او كريم  عصبي او هادئ و هل تتعاونان في المصاريف او يتحملها الزوج فقط و هل كلاكما يعمل او لا و هكذا .
الاسئلة المكرسة لموضوع الشقاق
هنا يتم تضيق نقاط الاسئلة بحيث تتكرر و تتنوع عن سبب او اسباب الشقاق  ليمكن حصر اسبابه و تقييمها  و ارجاعها لمصدرها الزوج او الزوجة او ارجاعها لهما معا و تحديد نسبة كلٍ منهما من المسئولية .

----------


## شيخ هادي

28- كيف يراقب القاضي عمل الحكم
*- فحص التقرير :*يقوم القاضي بفحص التقرير و يبحث عما اذا كان قد اتبع الاجراءات الصحيحة و ان ما رتبه من نتائج متناسب مع المقدمات و ان استخلاصه سائغ ام لا .
- *سلوك الحكم* :ينظر القاضي في سلوك الحكم من حيث عدم تجاوز مهمته و عدم افشاء الاسرار و عدم ابتزاز احد الخصمين او التحرش به فان بدر منه شيء من ذلك يقوم بعزله و عين بدلا عنه.
29- هل عمل القاضي بالنسبة للحكم وصائيا رقابيا- اشرافيا
دور القاضي اشرافي بمعني ان كافة اجزاء و مناحي التحكيم يتم تحت اشراف وله توجيه الحكم لما قد يغفل عنه من اجراءات ورقابي بمعني ان يتأكد من صدور التقرير مطابقا لما هو مفترض عقلا و مطلوب شرعا
لكنه ليس دورا وصائيا بمعني ان يفرض على الحكم استنتاجات معينة بل للحكم ان يستخلص النتائج التي يراها ثم للمحكمة الحق في قبولها او رفضها .
30- اثر تقرير الحكم في قرارات و احكام المحكمة
يعتبر تقرير الحكم مهما في المحاكمة و يماثل الشهادة او تقرير الخبير سواء في ذات الدعوى التي أُنتدب فيها او في دعوى اخرى ذات علاقة فيمكن الاحتجاج بتقريره غير انه بنحو عام غير ملزم للمحكمة .
31- الاسئلة الخاصة المكرسة من الحكم لكلا الزوجين على انفراد
هي الاسئلة المتعلقة بأسباب الشقاق و اسباب كرهه للآخر و ماهي الاخطاء التي يتحملها كل زوج منهما و مقترحاته و طلباته و شروطه ما قد يتنازل عنه و ما لا مجال للتنازل عنه في حال كان النقاش حول استمرار الزواج و ما لذي يبذله من مال او يتنازل عنه للطلاق و ما هو تصور لمسار العلاقة بينه و بين الزوج الاخر بعد الطلاق و ما يريد من نفقة للولاد و ما هو طلبه بالنسبة للزيارة و الحضانة و ما يمتلكه من ممتلكات في بيت الزوجية و هل هو مصر على المطالبة بها و ما اذا كان هناك روابط مالية او تجارية او مصلحية بينه و بين الزوج الاخر و ما اذا كان هناك شريك ثالث لها و ما هو مقدار تأثر كل شريك منهم بسبب الانفصال و هل ان الانفصال الزوجي سيكون مع انفصال في كل الروابط بينهما و ما هو الضمان لعدم حدوث ذلك عند الاجابة بـ لا .
32- الاسئلة التي يطلب الحكم فيها الاجابة بنعم او لا
هي الاسئلة التي تحتاج الى وضوح تام و اجابة مؤكد مثل هل توافق على الاستمرار في الزواج هل توافق على دفع نفقة شهرية قدرها كذا ؟ هل تلتزمين بعدم الخروج من البيت بدون اذن زوجك ؟ هل توافقين على ترك العمل بناء على طلبه لو اراد ؟
33- علاقة الحكمين مع بعضهما و الاسئلة الموجة من كل منهما الى الاخر
لإنجاح عملية التحكيم يلزم ان لا تكون هناك مشكلة بين الحكمين و ان يحظى كلا منهما باحترام الاخر و ان يكون التفاهم بينهما ممكنا و هناك ارضية ثقافية مشتركة بينهما و خلفية معرفية علمية – بقدر ما- تجمعهما

34- الاسئلة التي يوجها الحكم للحكم الاخر بالترتيب
1- هل لديك اشكالية مع الزوج الاخر ؟ 
2- ماهي اسباب الشقاق برايك ؟ 3- هل تتفق معي في ان السبب هو كذا و كذا ؟ 4- ما هي مقترحاتك حول المشكلة ؟ 5-ما هي فرص نجاح العلاقة الزوجية ؟35- كيف يم تقييم الحكم الاجابات ؟ و كيف يبني قراره النهائي ؟
*بداية* فان الحكم يتجاهل الاسئلة التمهيدية فهل لا وظيفة لها الا اضفاء جو من الالفة بين الحكم و اطراف النزاع .
*بالنسبة* للأسئلة العامة فان يفحصها فحصا عاما ليرى ان كان فيها ما يستوجب التأمل كما لو وجد ان فارق العمر بين الزوجين كبيرا او ان المستوى المعيشي بينهما فاحشا فمن الجائز ان يكون ذلك هو السبب الفعلي و الواقعي للشقاق و ليس ما يصرحان به
*الاسئلة* التي تتناول سبب الشقاق على الحكم ان يمحص اجاباتها لعدة مرات لينظر ان كانت هي الاسباب الحقيقية و هل هي اساب مقنعة و هل ان هناك ما يخفيانه عليه
*يقو*م بتقييم الاخطاء الثابتة على كل منهما و ليس المزعومة و يبحث مدى خطورتها و مدى الاضرار التي تنجم عنها للزوج الاخر و مدى تضرر العلاقة الزوجية بها 
*ثم ينظر* اي الاخطاء التي لا تغتفر و ما هو الخطأ الذي يستغرق الجميع و ما هو السبب المؤثر جدا على العلاقة الزوجية و ينظر في وجود عنصر التعسف -ان وجد- و كذلك تصيد الاخطاء التافهة ضد الزوج الاخر و تمحل الاسباب و من هو الذي يفتعل المشكلات او يضخمها و هل هناك اطراف اخرى- كالأهل- تؤجج النزاع و تفاقم الشقاق ام لا ..وهل هناك اطراف غير الزوجيين- كالأولاد- ستتضرر من الانفصال و مدى الضرر المتوقع طبقا للحالة محل التحكيم وهل هو فاحش ام ضرر محتمل و بناء على ما تقدم يقوم بإعداد تقريره الذي يجب ان يكون متوافق مع المقدمات و استخلاص نتائجه سائغ .
36- مشتملات تقرير الحكمين
ينبغي ان يشتمل التقرير على بيانات الزوجين و موجز بما قد تم من لقاءات بين كلٍ منهما و ما قالاه و أدليا به و تقييم الحكمين لتلك الإدلاءات ومضمون اللقاءات معهما معا بحضور الحكمين و موجز ببيان ما تم من نقاش بين الحكمين *و كيف تم التوصل للنتيجة الواردة بالتقرير و ماهي الاسانيد التي بنيت عليها تلك النتيجة و هذا اهم شيء في تقرير الحكمين* .
37- هل يلزم الحكم بكشف تفاصيل عمله لكلا الزوجين ؟
الجواب هو *لا* .
38- هل يخفي او يطرح بعض جوانب الحقيقة عن الزوجين
نعم متى راي ان ذلك يخدم القضية و يساعد في انجاح مهمته .
39- هل يعتبر تقرير الحكم سري و متى يعلن عنه؟
يعتبر تقرير الحكم سريا الى ان يقدم للمحكمة حينها يصبح علنيا لذوى العلاقة فقط كالخصوم و محاميهم *و يجب ان تتبع ذات الاصول الإجرائية في الحاكمات بالنسبة لتقرير الحكم فيجب ان يتسلم جميع الاطراف نسخة من كافة اوراق الدعوى بما فيها تقارير الحكمين و يدلي كل طرف برايه و ملاحظاته حول تقرير الحكمين* و له ان يطلب عزل احدهما او كلاهما-قبل و اثناء التحكيم - و يتحتم على المحكمة اجابته متى قدم حجة دامغة بل و له طلب اهدار تقرير الحكم متى انكشف عدم عدالته او تحييزه و عدم مهنيته وبصفة عامة كل ما يزيل اهليته الشرعية بأثر رجعي .و لقد وافقتنا المحكمة على عزل حكم بعد ان قدمنا لها ما يثبت القبض عليه و هو يقود سيارته تحت تأثير السكر و تغريمه مبلغا ماليا بسبب تلك الجريمة وهو الامر الذي يزيل عنه صفة العدالة المشترطة في الحكم .
40- هل للزوجين التعليق على تقرير الحكم 
نعم و لهما ابداء الملاحظات بشأنه وطلب اعادة المأمورية لتدارك ما فاته و القرار و الفصل في ذلك الطلب يكون للمحكمة .
41- انتداب الحكم الثالث
يتم انتداب الحكم الثالث و يتعين ان يكون من غير اهل الزوجين و ان يكون افضل منهما علما و خبرة و دراية و معرفة لكي يرجح تقرير احد الحكمين على الاخر متى اختلفا في النتيجة و لكن نرى ان له ان يأخذ ببعض ما ورد في تقرير هذا و ببعض مما ورد في تقرير ذاك بل و ان يضيف اليهما ما يشاء و يحذف من احدهما او كلاهما ما يشاء و لكن كل ذلك يجب ان يكون مسببا و ان يكون تقريره النهائي سائغا و مبنيا على ما يفترض فيه من اسس متينة و حجج رصينة .
42- هل لاحد الزوجين التعليق على تعليق الزوج الاخر على تقرير الحكم
لا يجوز له ذلك فان الحكم يصنف باعتباره خبيرا و يعامل تقريره معاملة تقرير الخبير سواء بسواء فالتعليق يكون على راي الحكمين و ابداء الملاحظات بشأنها و يكون ذلك امام المحكمة و تقدم الطلبات بشأنها للمحكمة او للجهة التي انتدبت الحكمين - بحسب الاحوال.
43- حدود وظيفة و عمل الحكم 
عليه التقيد الحكم بالحدود و النطاق الذي تحدده له المحكمة او الجهة التي ابتعثته كالأهل و لا يجوز له تجاوزه او البحث عن جوانب لم يتناولها التكليف .فان خالف ذلك و تعرض لامر خارجة عن التكليف كان ذلك لغوا لا يصح الاحتجاج به كما يفتح المجال للقدح في صلاحية الحكم و مهنيته و سلامة تقريره غير ان ما يحذف من تقريره بيقين هو مقدار التجاوز فقط و ان كلف ذلك مصاريف اضافية فيجب ان يتحملها الحكم لا غيره لأنه قد اقدم على ما لم يكلف به فتسبب لنفسه بالخسارة , فانو يضاف لذلك فان حصانة الحكم سالفة الذكر لا تشمل مقدار التجاوز .فيحاسب عليه بلا حصانة و لكن مع مراعاة ظروف عمله لان الحكم كغيره من البشر كثيرا ما يتجاوزون الحدود من دون انتباه .
44- دور الحكم في التوفيق الاسري و موقعه في المنظومة القضائية
نأمل ان يكون للحكم دور اكبر من خلال اعداد المحكمين الشرعيين و تدريبهم و صقل مهاراتهم و تخصيص مكافئات لهم و اعتبارهم جزء لا يتجزأ من المنظومة القضائية الشرعية .
45- هل يجوز للحكم الكذب على الزوجين بنية الاصلاح؟ و هل يجب عليه الرجوع للقاضي أو لا؟
ذلك ما لا ينبغي الا اذا الجأته الظروف و على نطاق ضيق جدا و بحذر شديد و عند الاضطرار اليه يتوجب اخبار القاضي بذلك في اول ازمنة الامكان للحفاظ على مصداقيته .
46- القوة الملزمة لراي الحكم
لا نرى أي قوة ملزمة لراي الحكم تجاه المحكمة و لكن له قوة ملزمة اذا كان مفوضا من قبل الزوجين و اشترط لنفسة صلاحيات معينة مسبقا فان ذلك ملزم لهما طالما لا يخالف الشرع في شيء
47- و هل لقرار الحكم حجية على غير الزوجين و متى؟
ليس مطلقا بل في احوال معينة ( كما لو حضر الجلسات اهلهما و وافقوا على ما انتهى اليه التقرير او اشتركوا في المناقشة) اذا كان هنالك التزامات ناشئة عن الاتفاق الذي نتج عن التحكيم و ضمنوا هم التنفيذ او تكفلوا بالنفقات .
48- لواحق الموضوع محل البحث
1- الحث و الدفع باتجاه التصالح هي وظيفة اساسية للحكم
9- النتيجة النهائية لقرار الحكم تعتبر تعديلا للالتزامات الناشئة عن عقد الزوجية و ملزمة للزوجين فمتى يكون ذلك يكون بعد الموافقة عليها من المحكمة او الزوجين أو الجهة التي ابتعثت الحكم( اذا كانت لها صفة الولاية).
49- التوصيات و المقترحات لتدعيم فكرة التحكيم الشرعي و تكريس اهميته
1- التقرير الذي يضعه الحكم في محرر يعتبر محرر رسمي لا يجوز الطعن على صحته الا بالتزوير.
2- يفترض ان الحكم له صفة الضبط القضائي فلا يجوز انكار ما ورد في تقريره او ادلى به شفاهة امام المحكمة الا بإقامة الدليل على خلافه و لكن هذا ما يجب ان ينص عليه بتشريع قانوني .
3- الجهة التي يخضع لها الحكم و التي تحاسبه و تقيًم اعماله و توقع الجزاء عليه هي جميع جهات القضاء العادي - كل فيما يخصه- على النحو السالف البيان .
4- يفترض اعداد نظام خاص ينظم كيفية تظلم الحكم من القرارات و الجزاءات الموقعة عليه مثل ان يكون امام ذات المحكمة ثم الاستئناف امام محكمة استئنافية من نوع الاختصاص الولائي بحسب نوع المخالفة ( مدنية شرعية جنائية ادارية – مجلس تأديب).
5- 50- نموذج لاستمارة الاسئلة التي يطرحها الحكم على الزوج و الاجابات عليها
نموذج عملي للتحكيم 
الاسئلة الموجهه للزوج من قبل الحكم

• كم عمر الطرفين؟
عمر الزوج 32 سنة وعمر الزوجة 27 سنة
• كم مدة الزواج؟
خمس سنوات
• متى بدأت المشاكل في الظهور؟
عند التحاقي بالجامعة وكان الشجار الفاصل بتاريخ00-0-0000
• متى آخر ولادة ( انجاب )؟
قبل ثلاث سنوات
• هل تأخير الانجاب بقرار منكما معاً أم بسبب مشاكل مالية أو خلافية؟
كان قرار متفق عليه
• هل الزواج كان عن حب او صدفة او عن طريق الأهل؟
كان الزواج عن حب دام ازيد من سنتين
• ما هو أول شيء عكر الحياة الزوجية؟ وهل حاولتما إيجاد حل له؟
وقت العمل والدراسة – لا لم نحاول إيجاد حل لذلك
• هل تكررت المنغصات وهل كان بوتيرة متصاعدة او لفترات متباعدة؟
كانت لفترات متباعدة جداً
• هل ان سبب المشاكل هو من طرف الزوج او الزوجة او الطرفين؟
الطرفين – والزوج اكثر بسبب تقصيره في جدولة اوقاته
• هل للأهل دخل فيها وما هو موقفهم منها؟
لا – لم يكونوا على علم بذلك
• ما هو ردة فعلك عندما تغضب الزوجة او تطيش فهل تتبادل الطيش معها او تسكت او تحاول تهدئتها؟
الطيش كان متبادل بسبب الضغوط على الطرفين
• ما هي حصراً المشاكل القائمة بينكما حالياً وما هي اسبابها وهل حاولتما حلها بهدوء وبدون عنترة وبدون فرض الرأي على الطرف الآخر؟
المشكلة الاساسية هي الوقت الذي تحتاجه الزوجه ولم يتم حل المشكلة
• ما هي بتقديرك فرص عودة المياه لمجاريها بينكما؟
فرصة كبيرة إن شاء الله
• هل التحاق زوجتك بالعمل كان بموافقتك ام خلافاً لإرادتك؟
كان خلافاً لإرادتي
• هل تقصر مالياً او فيما يتعلق بالمعاشرة الزوجية؟ (السؤال يشمل الفترة السابقة على ترك بيت الزوجية)
لا
• هل حاولت انت بكل جدية او حاولت هي اصلاح الحال بينكما؟
نعم – حاولت أنا وبكل جهد
• ((هل تلاحظ ايها الحكم ان الاهل يشجعون على الانفصال ام على الصلح))؟
اهل الزوج يحثون ويشجعون على الصلح ويرغبون في عودة المياه لمجاريها
• ما هو تشخيص المشكلة الاساسية الرئيسية ((قد يكون ضرب-مرض-سب))
المشكلة الاساسية هي في قلة الوقت الذي أوفره للزوجة
• لماذا لا تتجنب اسباب المشاكل او الاسباب اللتي تثيرها وتغضبها؟
التحكم في الوقت والضغوط المعيشية والعمل والدراسة صعب
• هل تتبادل معها الضرب والشتم ام لا؟
الشجار كان متبادلاً بيني وبينها وأهلها
• هل حاولتما الاستعانة بطبيب نفسياً أو خبير أسري؟
نعم حاولت وحدي ولكن الطبيب طلب الطرف الآخر لتسوية المشكلة
• اذا كانت الاجابة بلا فلماذا لا تحاولون ذلك؟
ارغب في ذلك ولكنها ترفضه
• هل تشعر بكراهية تجاه زوجتك؟
انا احب زوجتي وابني واريد ان اعيد المياه لمجاريها بأي ثمن
• الاجابة النهائية للزوج
عودة المياه لمجاريها وتهدئة الحساسيات الموجودة بيني وبينها واهلها
• هل توافق على الجلوس مع الزوجة بحضور آخرين للتفاهم معها والتوصل إلى اتفاق لحفظ العلاقة الزوجية؟
نعم اوافق على ذلك في أي وقت
الخلاصة :
صدرت توصية الحكم برجوع الزوجة الى بيت الزوجة بشرط ان يتعهد الزوج بتلافي اخطائه و وافق الزوج على ذلك
و هكذا نرى ان قرار الحكم جاء متوافقا مع المقدمات و استخلاصه سائغ لان ذلك هل الحل الواقعي للشقاق
انتهى الكتاب لمؤلفه المحامي الشيخ عبد الهادي خمدن 
استاذ العلوم الشرعية في الحوزة العلمية محام معتمد لدى المحاكم البحرينية درجة البحث الخارج في الدراسات الشرعية - للتواصل : sk-hadi@hotmail.com تلفون 39242747
و آخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين


وصلة الكتاب على الانترنت


http://sklawyer.blogspot.com/2011/04/blog-post_16.html

----------

